# For all you great hedgiemoms



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... 41dmoT3bY4
I'm sure this has been posted before haha. But just in case it hasn't, or for our newer members.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh God this is adorable  Now I can go to sleep in peace.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

... it's a good thing that yawn clip is in it again at the very end, because otherwise I would've had to watch it a second time just for that. XD I think I just died a little bit inside.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH!  :shock: *sigh*......dying of adorable cuteness!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

i love baby hedgies! Was that a coffee cup they had in there cage?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Quillzmom said:


> i love baby hedgies! Was that a coffee cup they had in there cage?


It looks more like a jug. It has a little spout thing on the lip, and a normal coffee mug would be smaller than that. We'd already been talking about going to Goodwill to get something along those lines for Ares, or a plant pot maybe. Like he doesn't already have enough stuff, lol. XD


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

ohhhhh that is SO cute


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i play this for my mother all the time, she loves it


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:shock: I just died of cuteness overload.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Super cute!!! I just want to snuggle with the yawning one


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

My mom, who isn't very fond of small animals and had nightmares about me getting Diggory, made me play this twice to see the yawn. 
She also thinks Diggory is cute instead of scary like she first imagined. I knew he'd grow on her.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

My boyfriend had issues with that too. I showed him baby hedgehog pics from when I was a kid "How can you say no to their little faces?"


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha my boyfriend absolutely adores Diggory and it couldn't make me happier. 
The first day he called himself Diggy's Daddy I wanted to scream it to the world.


----------

